# cleaning a stainless rifle



## Mad Dog (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a stainless steel rifle that has some black stains on the barrel. What is the best thing to use to clean it with.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Dec 2, 2010)

well i kno most people will probably say no on this but mine on the outside of the barrel did the same thing you can take sos pad wipe it down scrub it good then buff it, then oil it up should be super clean


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Dec 2, 2010)

Hoppes elite works well on carbon. It's what I use on the face of the cylinders on my stainless revolvers.


----------



## Mad Dog (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------



## jo_dawg69 (Dec 3, 2010)

i always just use a can of brake parts cleaner, non-chlorinated, non-flammable (just to be on the safe side). just spray it down and try to blast off as much as i can, then i'll take an old toothbrush or soft bristled gun scrubbing brush and brush the rest off. give it another spray to get rid of the residue and such, wipe it off, and squirt some gun oil on a rag and wipe it down good. hasn't failed me yet. its especially good for cleaning .22 rifles, seein as how all .22 ammo is very dirty.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 6, 2010)

0000 steel wool and oil.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 6, 2010)

Depends onthe finish of the SS BBL.  You put 0000 steel wool on a bead blasted barrel and you will be sorry...


----------



## jkoch (Dec 6, 2010)

Kroil will take it off and leave no problems behind.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 7, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Depends onthe finish of the SS BBL.  You put 0000 steel wool on a bead blasted barrel and you will be sorry...


dont recall him saying anything about it being bead blasted.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Dec 7, 2010)

WGSNewnan said:


> dont recall him saying anything about it being bead blasted.



Or having the gray finish.


----------



## mhayes (Dec 11, 2010)

you can pick up a can of Never Dull wheel polish. I use it on my Browning. Also works great on wheels and chrome finishes around the house. Pick it up at any local autoparts stores. Comes in a can and its a coth you tear apart what you need and it has the polish in the cloth. easy to use!


----------



## oneholer (Dec 25, 2010)

Use some finger nail polish remover ( acetone ) on a cloth and then re-oil


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 26, 2010)

mhayes said:


> you can pick up a can of Never Dull wheel polish. I use it on my Browning. Also works great on wheels and chrome finishes around the house. Pick it up at any local autoparts stores. Comes in a can and its a coth you tear apart what you need and it has the polish in the cloth. easy to use!



that stuff has carnuba wax in it doesn't it...use it on hawg chrome


----------

